# Q on M3 Pricing and Dealer Allocation



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hello, new on the Forums looking to benefit from the wealth of info provided here.

1. We're about to order a 2003 E46 M3 from a local dealer and was able to negotiate the price down to MSRP + floor mats, 4 master keys and some mugs, lol. Is that a good price, or should I try for lower?

2. I clearly stated that we want to place a special order for it, and the salesperson says that the M3 is extremely rare and theres a preset dealer allocation... I though dealer allocation doens't count for 'special ordered' cars? Or are 'M' cars the exception?

3. Finally, does the 7% discount Euro Delivery apply for M3's?

Sorry for flooding the board with so many questions but we're about to order one within 12 hours 

Thanks!

Peter

Edit: Oh the 2 dealerships that gave MSRP was Riverside and Sterling... Sterling is currently $1k over but i'm sure I can do MSRP easy.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SupraRZ said:


> *Hello, new on the Forums looking to benefit from the wealth of info provided here.
> 
> 1. We're about to order a 2003 E46 M3 from a local dealer and was able to negotiate the price down to MSRP + floor mats, 4 master keys and some mugs, lol. Is that a good price, or should I try for lower?
> 
> ...


not sure I understand what you mean by "special ordering" one. Special paint? Dealerships get allocations on M3's just like all their other cars, but the allocations are certainly much lower for the M3.

There is no discount for ED on M3's


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Special order as in ordering the car and waiting a million years for it  thanks!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SupraRZ said:


> *Special order as in ordering the car and waiting a million years for it  thanks! *


oh, in that case...it's true that dealerships only get a limited number of M3's allocated to them each month. Depending on the size of the dealership, it could be anywhere from 0 to 10 perhaps. These allocations will either be "special ordered" by a customer--like you, or if the dealership doesn't have a customer lined up for each allocation spot, the dealership (sales manager) will spec the car himself in the hopes of finding a buyer once the car arrives at the dealership.

Hope this helps.

PS--MSRP is still a good deal in California.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Doh... ok. Thanks for your input, I will try to do some last minute research. Seems like MSRP is the best I can get, but I'll try to see if Cutter can help out


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SupraRZ said:


> *Hello, new on the Forums looking to benefit from the wealth of info provided here.
> 
> 1. We're about to order a 2003 E46 M3 from a local dealer and was able to negotiate the price down to MSRP + floor mats, 4 master keys and some mugs, lol. Is that a good price, or should I try for lower?
> 
> ...


1) It depends on your state, and whether you are willing to work with an out of state dealer. The best I have heard of is $1K or $2K off MSRP, but neither price has been confirmed. Realize that the way te key work is a certain number of keys are made for each car. If you get extras up front and lose them, there wil be less "spares" available. Not only for you, but for anyone down the road.

2) All BMWs are on allocation. It is for some models there are more allocations than dealers want. So they are easy to get. Dealer allocations for M3s run from 0 - 3 or more per month, depending on the dealer. Allocations come out about the 3rd week of the month for production the month after next. So the 3rd week of April will see dealer allocations for June build cars. And virtually all M3s are special ordered.

3) No. You can get a Euro delivery with an M3, but no discount. Supposedly some models sold for Euro delivery do not come out of a dealers normal allocation, but M3s do come out of the normal allocation.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

SupraRZ said:


> *Doh... ok. Thanks for your input, I will try to do some last minute research. Seems like MSRP is the best I can get, but I'll try to see if Cutter can help out  *


A friend just ordered a car at $2K off MSRP about a month ago - really depends on where you are. This was in PA - it seems that on the East coast prices are lower than on the left coast.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for your opinions, we ordered one today for MSRP + a lot of free stuff here and there. Now that my gf's car is done with, I'm looking for a X5 now


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

In case you haven't heard, Westfest III (X5 meet) is happening this Saturday @ 10am in Palm Springs. There will a about 30 X5's including the Dinan 4.6is, the ESS SC'ed 4.6is, the Alpine Show X5. It's all sponsored by various vendors and Crevier BMW... for more info here's the website...

http://members.roadfly.com/kevin369/westfest.html

:thumbup:


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

No X5 yet, is my Supra welcome? :angel:

Crevier BMW? LOL... don't get me started on them, I have my reservations against their sales dept


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Q on M3 Pricing and Dealer Allocation*



atyclb said:


> There is no discount for ED on M3's


there is a discount in canada!


----------

